# Who keeps flagging rides on Strava that are perfectly fine?



## The Boz (Sep 28, 2011)

I keep getting my rides flagged on Strava for no apparent reason. I'm not even close to the top of the leaderboard for any segment, so its not like anyone has a motivation to bump me out of their way to "get on the podium" or something. Here is an example of a recent ride that was flagged:

Mountain Bike Ride Profile | 11miles near Provo | Times and Records | Strava

There is nothing wrong with this ride, nothing unsafe, no gps discrepancy, no motor assistance. My segment times are quite average and nothing special. At first I just dismissed it as a glitch or some weirdo, but it keeps happening. What gives? Has this happened to others?


----------



## Diesel~ (Feb 17, 2008)

The Boz said:


> I keep getting my rides flagged on Strava for no apparent reason. I'm not even close to the top of the leaderboard for any segment, so its not like anyone has a motivation to bump me out of their way to "get on the podium" or something. Here is an example of a recent ride that was flagged:
> 
> Mountain Bike Ride Profile | 11miles near Provo | Times and Records | Strava
> 
> There is nothing wrong with this ride, nothing unsafe, no gps discrepancy, no motor assistance. My segment times are quite average and nothing special. At first I just dismissed it as a glitch or some weirdo, but it keeps happening. What gives? Has this happened to others?


No illegal trails or private property?

-D


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

I haven't had this happen to me, but strava isn't very popular here and I basically know everyone that uses it.


----------



## authalic (Apr 8, 2005)

I ride in the SLC area, and somebody is flagging downhill segments on pavement, and a few downhill trails around here, as "Hazardous". It's really getting bad, and it's detracting from the usefulness of Strava. But, I guess they don't want to get sued (again). 

My guess is that it's some anti-bike hiker, or dog walker, or maybe someone who is taking it upon him/herself to make sure nobody rides faster than the posted speed limit.

There doesn't seem to be any way to appeal these segment flaggings, but you could probably submit a help request for your own flagged rides. They were pretty good about resetting my data after I uploaded a corrupted segment.


----------



## ghettocruiser (Jun 21, 2008)

I flagged one of my own rides last week after some shameless bus-drafting segment wins, and it gave me a whole bunch of options to fix it, including cropping and just declaring that it was fine. Are you getting those?


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I could see someone doing it out of spite. Especially someone who is anti-mtb. You could try creating another account to see if it is someone with a personal grudge or just someone who flags all rides.

I flag all segments on local MUT's because they are inapproprite places to race segment times with the crowds of peds and kids, but I don't see the point of flagging individual rides because I don't really care about who cheats to get the KOM or not.

Maybe if I knew who kept setting segments on the MUT's...


----------



## dereknz (May 3, 2011)

I noticed I had a flagged activity two weeks ago, a Wednesday night club ride earlier this year. I had the option of reinstating it by clicking a button which I did. Mountain Bike Ride Profile | Club Wed night mtb ride near Kaiapoi | Times and Records | Strava Not sure how long it had been flagged for but suspect it may have been flagged by a person on one of the leaderboards of the segments I rode that night.

I would suggest creating a "Submit a Request" via the Strava Customer Support to stop the stalking flagger


----------



## Late starter (May 13, 2014)

If a member of Strava wants to flag someones ride they should be visible to the one who posted the ride.
That way the 'flag trolls' would disappear and the flaggers would need to have the guts to stand by their claims.


----------



## anchskier (Feb 16, 2007)

NateHawk said:


> I flag all segments on local MUT's because they are inapproprite places to race segment times with the crowds of peds and kids, but I don't see the point of flagging individual rides because I don't really care about who cheats to get the KOM or not.
> 
> Maybe if I knew who kept setting segments on the MUT's...


I understand what you are saying about dangerous sections/segments, but do question a little aspect of it. Where I ride, there are definitely some sections of multi-use trails that are not conducive to safe riding a lot of the time, but there are times that it is. For example, I wouldn't consider even attempting to ride some areas fast on a sunny, weekend afternoon, but on a chilly, fall weekday morning, I have the trail to myself. Most riders around here understand that there are good times and bad times to make an attempt at a Strava KOM, so we know that some segments might be "off limits" at certain times/days/seasons. Also, some areas are normally too busy to consider a strava segment, but are part of a race course once or twice a year. It's nice to create segment for the race even if you can't ride that segment other times outside of the race. I don't know the areas you are specifically referring to and their situation may be different, just thought I would play devil's advocate a bit.


----------



## anchskier (Feb 16, 2007)

Late starter said:


> If a member of Strava wants to flag someones ride they should be visible to the one who posted the ride.
> That way the 'flag trolls' would disappear and the flaggers would need to have the guts to stand by their claims.


I definitely agree with that. Even if they don't show WHO flagged the ride, at least have the person be required to enter a REASON for flagging it such as "illegal route" or "unsafe route" or "GPS left running in vehicle driving down the road", etc...


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

if you want to create a segment somewhere that's only appropriate under certain conditions, then keep it private.

IME, there are a lot of idiots/*******s that seem unable to take it easy on a MUP in heavy traffic. I've seen far too many idiots in their aero bars hammering a local MUP and expecting everybody else to jump out of their way. why do there need to be public segments in those places to encourage people who have no scruples?

you don't need to create a strava segment for a race...you have race standings for that closed event. if it's a section you want to gauge your own progress on, create a private segment so you can track yourself and ride it yourself when conditions are appropriate.


----------



## ghettocruiser (Jun 21, 2008)

Providing a reason for the flag and a description of the problem is already required, but I don't think it's sent to the flagee yet.

As for "having the guts to flag someone".... well, you're thinking too much like a mountain biker and not seeing the first-world-problems of the strava roadie:

I use my real name on Strava, and everyone can see where I ride, every day. But there are lots of faceless users with false names and phone apps who ONLY EVER USE IT FOR DRIVING. No rides logged. Ever. 

Eventually strava boots them if there are enough complaints, but I beg to differ that I'm "gutless" for not wanting to give my full name and the street I live on to a car-driving ,anonymous, troll.


----------

